# Added Carbonio Stage 11 MAF to Turbo Intake Piping Today



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Completed the install of Carbonio Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System today by having the Carbonio Stage 11 MAF to Turbo Intake Piping installed today. System also includes CBFA Secondary Air Breather Filter. This system coupled with the APR Stage 1 ECU tune has provided an excellent increase in power and elimination of most of the Turbo lag. Total cost was $1,112.00 Very pleased with the results


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Stage II pipe not 11 Maf.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you're in a part of the country that experiences high humidity days you might want to
consider APR's intercooler. It has almost 3 times more capacity than the stock one and
really comes in handy on hot, humid days. You are not going to feel the 'heat soak' like
power loss that otherwise would be present. Also, you should get the Borla cat back exhaust.
The snap, crackle, pops and gurgles are great. Plus, you don't experience any drone during 
highway cruising.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Stage II pipe not 11 Maf.


And your point is? If you go the the APR web site they call it Carbonio Stage 11 MAF to Turbo Intake Piping and that's what it said on the box it came in.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> And your point is? If you go the the APR web site they call it Carbonio Stage 11 MAF to Turbo Intake Piping and that's what it said on the box it came in.


I'm pretty sure it's still "Stage II" (two) and not "Stage 11" (eleven)  Just joshin' ya. I know what you mean


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great bro

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

TragicallyHip said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still "Stage II" (two) and not "Stage 11" (eleven)  Just joshin' ya. I know what you mean



You are absolutely right. I should have hit the capital I key instead of the 1 key. Point well taken.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> You are absolutely right. I should have hit the capital I key instead of the 1 key. Point well taken.


To be at APR's Stage II it requires the ECU 'Flash' and the APR 3" Downpipe.
Additional recommended hardware, but not mandatory to reach Stage II, are
the Carbonio Intake, the Intercooler, and the Cat back Exhaust


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> To be at APR's Stage II it requires the ECU 'Flash' and the APR 3" Downpipe.
> Additional recommended hardware, but not mandatory to reach Stage II, are
> the Carbonio Intake, the Intercooler, and the Cat back Exhaust


Ok Apr fanboy who has to post this crap everywhere. If you would have read the thread you would realize they are talking about the stage 2 intake pipe, not the software. You post the same thing in every thread about Apr products. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> To be at APR's Stage II it requires the ECU 'Flash' and the APR 3" Downpipe.
> Additional recommended hardware, but not mandatory to reach Stage II, are
> the Carbonio Intake, the Intercooler, and the Cat back Exhaust


I am not saying that I am at Stage II overall. When you add the intake piping to the cold air intake kit, you have a Stage II CAI system only. I know that in order to be at Stage II it requires the 3" down pipe. I do have the Stage I ECU flash so the down pipe is the only thing I am missing to be at Stage II. Don't know if I want to go that far.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't mind him cbugrun. He does this in every thread that he sees with anything APR. He's an APR fanboy that doesn't even understand their how APR names things lol


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> I am not saying that I am at Stage II overall. When you add the intake piping to the cold air intake kit, you have a Stage II CAI system only. I know that in order to be at Stage II it requires the 3" down pipe. I do have the Stage I ECU flash so the down pipe is the only thing I am missing to be at Stage II. Don't know if I want to go that far.


Most who do not go for the 3" Downpipe are holding back because of their concern that the
dreaded CEL will prevent them from passing inspection. If you don't know how to overcome 
that problem, and you're in a state like mine (N.Y.), you shouldn't go that far.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Most who do not go for the 3" Downpipe are holding back because of their concern that the
> dreaded CEL will prevent them from passing inspection. If you don't know how to overcome
> that problem, and you're in a state like mine (N.Y.), you shouldn't go that far.



At this point I am pretty satisfied with the performance results without going to the 3" down pipe. The Beetle is also my wife's car. She drove it yesterday and said that's enough for her. When I feel the need for more power, I drive my Porsche Cayman S and that puts a [email protected]#t eating grin on my face.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> At this point I am pretty satisfied with the performance results without going to the 3" down pipe. The Beetle is also my wife's car. She drove it yesterday and said that's enough for her. When I feel the need for more power, I drive my Porsche Cayman S and that puts a [email protected]#t eating grin on my face.


The Cayman S is in the same 'true sports car' league that my Lotus Elise was in and must be
a hoot to drive! In another year or so it will be competing with the 4C 'Alfa' that has adopted
a very similar body shape, mid-engine powered, with about 250 hp to go with its light body.
The engine will not be a tweaked Fiat one but a truly in-house designed one from what I've been
reading. My Elise stole a lot of it's look from the Ferrari Dino (69 -74). I also remember that
Pininfarina did the body design for my 70 Triumph Stag, another eye catching car from years
past.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The Cayman S is in the same 'true sports car' league that my Lotus Elise was in and must be
> a hoot to drive! In another year or so it will be competing with the 4C 'Alfa' that has adopted
> a very similar body shape, mid-engine powered, with about 250 hp to go with its light body.
> The engine will not be a tweaked Fiat one but a truly in-house designed one from what I've been
> ...


Not only is it a hoot to drive but I entered it in two Concours events at my local Porsche club and took third place the first time and second place the second time. Still looking for that first place win. Last event I scored 139.7 out of a total score of 140 and lost to a Porsche that scored a perfect 140. I looked over the scores for the past five years and no one has ever received a perfect score. I guess there is always a first time for everything.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Not only is it a hoot to drive but I entered it in two Concours events at my local Porsche club and took third place the first time and second place the second time. Still looking for that first place win. Last event I scored 139.7 out of a total score of 140 and lost to a Porsche that scored a perfect 140. I looked over the scores for the past five years and no one has ever received a perfect score. I guess there is always a first time for everything.


Did see a RUF Cayman that was billed as a '911 Killer'. I can believe it since the mid-engine
layout of the Cayman always made more 'handling' sense to me than the rear engined 911's.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Did see a RUF Cayman that was billed as a '911 Killer'. I can believe it since the mid-engine
> layout of the Cayman always made more 'handling' sense to me than the rear engined 911's.



Yes I did see it. Awesome car. Would love to own one.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

looks nice man i had that same setup in mine but then i decided to go with the BSH TRUE SEAL and IMO i think it works better but the APR setup is still good to


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

210thumper said:


> looks nice man i had that same setup in mine but then i decided to go with the BSH TRUE SEAL and IMO i think it works better but the APR setup is still good to



What kind of results did you achieve?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Yes I did see it. Awesome car. Would love to own one.


Maybe your wife would like a RUF BUG ? (Ebay Item # 170895482059)


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

cbugrun said:


> What kind of results did you achieve?


IMO it breathes alot better...im not sure what just adding the intake would do seeing as my bug is STG II....


----------

